# Jackie O/Elle Woods/Preppy Lilly Pulitzer



## seagreen55 (Jul 25, 2005)

Those styles/people are the best representations of my look. Preppy, but sexy and form-fitting.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

Not a huge fan of all that is Lilly...

But I adore Jackie O and Elle Woods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Must say I adore Lady Di and Audrey Hepburn as well.


----------

